# تركيبة الثنر



## الكيمياوي اكرم (21 مارس 2010)

في المرفقات ملف يحوي على فورملا لتصنيع الثنر نسألكم الدعاء
ونسألكم الدعاء لي ولوالدي وللمسلمين جميعا


----------



## chemicaleng (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 

THINNER FORMULA FOR BRUSHING LACQUER
Petrol or L.D naphtha 50%
ALCOHOL 15%
Ethyl acetate 15%
Butyl acetate 20%
مع أضافة لكل غالون من ھذه الخلطة أعلاه مادة collosolve او الكحول البیوتیلي بمقدار ( ٤٧٢ مل )

ملاحظة : الغالون یساوي ٣،٧٨٣ L 
الكیمیاوي
اكرم سمیر
وأسالكم الدعاء والمسألة لي ولوالدي ولجمیع المسلمین بالرحمة والمغفرة


بداية اللهم اغفر لنا ولاخواننا الذين سبقونا ولجميع امة المسلمين 
الاخ الكريم اكرم اود ان اوضح بعض النقاط :
- ان كلمة ثنر ( مرقق او مخفف او مذيب ) هى كلمة مطاطة وهى تشمل كل انواع خلطات المذيبات التى تستخدم فى تخفيف الدهان او الاحبار للوصول للزوجة المناسبة للتطبيق المناسب ( فرشاة - رول - بخ ) وان جودة طبقة الدهان بعد الجفاف تعتمد الى درجة كبيرة على جودة التنر المستخدم وعلى سرعة تطايرها وتركها للطبقة وهذا يؤثر فى لمعة الدهان ومتانتة ومقدرتة على مقاومة العوامل الجوية المختلفة والمذيبات او المواد التى قد يتعرض لها فى المستقبل .
- الثنر هو كلفة اضافية للدهان وكلما استطعنا تقليل الكمية المستخدمة كان المردود الاقتصادى اعلى .
- من الافضل ان يقوم مصنع الدهان بتصنيع الثنر الخاص بة لانة ادرى بالمواد التى وضعها فى تركيبتة وادرى بمدى تفاعل كل مذيب معها .
- اما ان كان الهدف هو مذيب عام فيجب ان نلاحظ ان هذا ممكن لكن ستكون كلفتة عالية الى حد ما كما هو الحال فى التركيبة التى ارفقتها ( اسمح لى انى نقلتها لهنا فقد لا يمتلك البعض البرنامج الخاص بفتحها على جهازة ) وهى كما هو مذكور مخصصة لدهان اللكر بواسطة الفرشاة ومن التركيبة اقول لك انها مرتفعة الكلفة وان استخدان النفثا الخفيفة قد يؤدى لمشاكل لو استعملت فى درجة حرارة اعلى من 35 درجة مؤية كما ان المبطىء (Retarder) المذكور اسمة الصحيح هو (Cellosolve) وهو فى الاساس ( Glycol ether ) وهو اسم تجارى لشركة داو كورنينغ كيميكالز ولة عدة انواع .
وموضوع المذيبات موضوع واسع ومن الممكن ان نناقشة بهدوء لو ان هناك من يريد ان يحصل على بعض المعلومات عنة .
ومشكور على مساعدتك للزملاء وعلى مجهودك الرائع فى الحصول على هذة التركيبة التى من الممكن ان تعمل مع بعض انواع اللكر ذو الاساس النتروسيلليلوز الغير محتوى على الكيد قصير فى الاجواء المعتدلة .

واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (21 مارس 2010)

الاستاذ / chemicaleng
اود معرفة اذا كان يوجد معادلة لحساب معدل التطاير من الثنر لمجموعة المذيبات الداخلة فى الفورمولا أم لا ؟ لانة توجد عدة انواع للثنر حسب التطبيق المستخدم 
وجزاك الله خيراا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (21 مارس 2010)

الأخ العزيز chemicaleng مشكوررررررررررر على تعقيبك ولكن هنااك بعض الأشتباه لديك 
فأن النفثا هي أثقل قليلا من البنزين بل يمكن استخدام البنزين كبديل عن مادة النفثا في هذه الخلطة 
 وان النفثا درجة غليانها بين 50 الى175 وهي تدخل ضمن خليط من المذيبات اي درجة حرارة الفورملا أعلى كيف تسبب المشاكل عند درجة حرارة 35 وهي موجودة في مصافي النفط وبشكل تجاري وبأسعار زهيده وهي تدخل بمقدار 50 بالمائه اي نصف قيمة الفورملا فكيف تكون مكلفة 
اما Cellosolve) او الكحول البيوتيلي المستخدمة فهذه المواد ليست بالمبطئة هنا بل هي مواد مساعدة في أذابة الأصباغ والمواد العضوية 
ولك مني فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (21 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
ومشكورين على هذه المعلومات وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (21 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر اخوي محمد حسن توكة لمروركم الكريم وما تحتاج في هذه الفورملا وغيرها انا في الخدمة


----------



## chemicaleng (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
فى البداية مشكور كل من شارك معنا فى هذا الموضوع وهناك نقاط صغيرة للتوضيح 
- ان كلمة نفثا هى كلمة واسعة ولكن بدون الخوض فى تفاصيل قد تبدوا مملة اود ان اوضح انك فى التركيبة ذكرت انها ال (L-D NAPHTHA) وهذا النوع من انفثا الخفيفة ينتج عادة بكثافة اقل من 680 غرام / لتر وهو قطفة بترولية من ال (C5-C6) ودرجة غليانة من 30 الى 90 درجة مؤية .
- ان النفثا بوجة عام هى القطفة الاولية من البترول ومواصفاتها ستختلف من مكان لاخر ( حسب نوع البترول وحسب تقنياة المصفاة ) ولكن بوجة عام نعرفها على انها الجزء (C5-C12) ودرجة غليانها تكون من 30 الى 200 درجة مؤية وفى العادة يعاد تكريرها لقسمين ( نفتا خفيفة - و نفثا ثقيلة ) . وكل هذا ليس مجال الحدبث لكن ما اود التركيز علية هو انها منتج غير ثابت التركيب والمواصفات ( لة مدى من المواصفات ) فكل مرة ستستخدمة سيختلف معك التركيب ( لو كان المقصود هو نفثا التكرير الاولى كما فهمت من ردك ) ولو كان النفثا الخفيفة فقد سبق وقلت وجهه نظرى بها ولكن للتوضيح لو استخدمت فسيفقد الدهان اغلب التنر قبل وصولة للسطح المراد طلائة وعندئذ سيعطى طبقة دهان خشنة وغير متماسكة .
- بالنسبة للبنزين ( اغلب الدول تمنع استعمالة غير وقود لمحركات الاحتراق الداخلى ) وبة من الاضافات ما قد يضر من سيستخدمة لاغراض البخ ( مثل مشتقات الرصاص ) والمواصفات الغليان القياسية لة ( تختلف من دولة لاخرى ) لكن فى المتوسط تدور حول القيم التالية :
--- 10 % عند 75 درجة مؤية 
--- 50 % عند 125 درجة مؤية 
--- 90 % عند 190 درجة مؤية 
--- نهاية الغليان 225 درجة مؤية 
فلو تم استخدامة فلن يكون كافيا استعمال النسبة المذكورة من البيوتيل كليكول ولن يصلح استعمال الكحول الايزوبيوتيلى او البيوتيلى .
- كما ان نسبة 50 % كحشوة للتنر هى نسبة اقل من المتوسط الممكن استعمالة كحشوة وهذا لان هذة التركيبة تعتمد على ( هيدروكربونات اليفاتية ) بها .
- اما بخصوص السيلوسولف والكحول البيوتيلى فالفارق بينهما كبير وهو :
- الكحول البيوتيلى ينتمى لعائلة من المذيبات نسميها ال (Latent Solvents) وهى مذيبات غير حقيقية ولكن السيلوسولف هو من ال (Surface active solvents) او (Serfactants ) والهدف من اضافت اى منهما هو تبطىء سرعة الجفاف حتى يأخذ الدهان الوقت الكافى ليستوى السكح ويعطى مواصفات افضل من ناحية اللمعم والقوة والتماسك مع الطبقة التى تسبقة .

على كل الموضوع مهم جدا وبالدراسة والتجربة سيتبين افضل وارخص الطرق لتحضير المذيب المناسب وان كنت اود ان المح الى ان استعمال كلا من التولوين والزيلين وخلائطهما هو من الحلول الجيدة .
وشكرا لكل من شارك معنا واود الاضافة للاخ الكريم محمد السيد انة لا توجد طريقة محددة لحساب معدل التطاير لمخلوط من المذيبات بل يتم قياسها عمليا علما انة توجد معدلات تطاير لكل مذيب على حدة ( مقارنة مع البيوتيل اسيتات على اعتبار ان معدل تطايرة هو ال 1 ) وهناك الكثير من المعلومات حول المذيبات القطبية ( الكحولات - الاسترات - الكيتونات - الكليكولات ) من المهم جدا معرفتها 

واللة الموفق 

-


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (21 مارس 2010)

ربنا يكرمك يا استاذ اكرم 
وفى انتظار الكثير من خبراتك لناونتمنى نقاشا مفيدا بين الاعضاء وشكرا لك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (21 مارس 2010)

الاستاذ / chemicaleng
انا بشكر حضرتك جدا على معلوماته القيمة
بس انا عندى استفسار بسيط
حضرتك بتقول ان التركيبة الارخص والافضل عن طريق استخدام الطولوين والزيلين 
علما ان سعرهم اغلى من المواد السابقةالتى ذكرها الاستاذ اكرم وياريت توضح لنا التركيبة التى تركبها للثنر 
ارجو منك تقبل مرورى وشكرا لك


----------



## chemicaleng (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الفاضل محمد حسن 
لو ممكن ارسل لى اسعار المذيبات التالية فى بلدك ولو امكن اخبرنى من اى مكان انت .
- البيوتيل اسيتات 
- الاثيل اسيتات 
- الاسيتون 
- الميثيل اثيل كيتون 
- الميثيل اسيتات 
- البيوتيل كليكول 
- التولوين 
- الزيلين 
- الميتانول 
- البيوتيل كحول 
- الايزو بيوتيل كحول 
- النفثة الخفيفة ( 30 - 90 ) او الهكسان او السيكلو هكسان 
- النفط المعدنى او الوايت سبرت 
وان كانت هناك خلائط من اكثر من نوع متوفرة الرجاء اعطائى سعر ( لو تقريبى ) لها 
واخيرا لاى انواع الدهان تريد توجية هذا الثنر 

واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا معرفش ان كان كتابة اسعار هنا ممنوع ام لا بس انا بعت بعض الاسعار اللى اعرفها لسيادتك على الخاص
وانا من مصر وانا اريد الثنر لتخفيف بويات الدوكو والاكريلك
وشكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## chemicaleng (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
ارجوا ان تعطينى باقى الاسعار وعلى فكرة هل التولوين والزيلين من انتاج القاهرة للتكرير ؟ ام مستورد ؟
البيوتيل اسيتات والايثيل اسيتات ضروريين جدا 
الاكريليك الذى تقصدة مركب واحد ام مركبين ؟ 
الدوكو تعنى دهان النتروسيلليلوز ام ماذا ؟
واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (21 مارس 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> الاخ الكريم
> ارجوا ان تعطينى باقى الاسعار وعلى فكرة هل التولوين والزيلين من انتاج القاهرة للتكرير ؟ ام مستورد ؟
> البيوتيل اسيتات والايثيل اسيتات ضروريين جدا
> ...


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا سوف اعطيك غدا بمشيئة الله باقى الاسعار وعلى فكرة انا لست كيميائى ولا اعرف ان كان الطولوين او الزيلين مستورد ام محلى 
وكذلك الاكريلك انا اقصد اكريلك الذى يرش به السيارات ولا اعرف ان كان من مركب واحد ام اثنان
والدوكو الذى اقصده هو بالفعل الذى ذكرته 
والله الموفق


----------



## العجمىى (22 مارس 2010)

جزى الله صاحب الموضوع الخير الكثير وندعوا له والابويه بتمام الصحة والعافية


----------



## ابومازن1 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور علي المجهود


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (19 ديسمبر 2010)

انا في الخدمة


----------



## نهر الامل (12 مايو 2011)

chemicaleng قال:


> علما انة توجد معدلات تطاير لكل مذيب على حدة ( مقارنة مع البيوتيل اسيتات على اعتبار ان معدل تطايرة هو ال 1 )
> 
> -



مقارنة مع الايثير وليس البيوتيل اسيتات شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## rosa4400 (2 يناير 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الممتاز وارجو لو ممكن ان تمدنى بتركيبة وطريقة تصنيع صبغة الاخشاب مثل الصبغة الايطالى او التركى لمشروع تجارى وجزاءك اللة خير


----------



## ابو يوسف (14 فبراير 2012)

هل الوايت اسبريت هو التنر

وشكرا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (17 فبراير 2012)

لا أخي العزيز الوايت سبرت ليس هو الثنر وانما الوايت سبرت هو مادة شبيه بمادة الكيروسين حيث الثنر هو خليط من مذيبات كل مذيب له الخواص الفيزيائية والكيميائية المناسبة وهو بمجموعه أكثر تطاير من مادة الوايت سبرت


----------



## wks316 (19 أغسطس 2012)

بروكت وجزيت خيرا


----------

